# Satallite in Sitges



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi, Hopefully this is an ok place to ask this but if not please let me know and I will move it. 

I am moving to Sitges in Catalonia next month and I am looking for a Satallite installer who can install a dish on the roof of a 5 story building that can pick up a sky signal. (Obviously I`m not going to simply be bringing my box across with me whilst staying registered in the UK as that is against the terms and conditions!!)

Does anyone with any experience in that áreas have any recomendations?

For that matter anyone with any recomendations for Sitges would be very interested. 

Thanks 

EB


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Evilbungle said:


> Hi, Hopefully this is an ok place to ask this but if not please let me know and I will move it.
> 
> I am moving to Sitges in Catalonia next month and I am looking for a Satallite installer who can install a dish on the roof of a 5 story building that can pick up a sky signal. (Obviously I`m not going to simply be bringing my box across with me whilst staying registered in the UK as that is against the terms and conditions!!)
> 
> ...


I don't know anyone in your area but, first of all, do you have permission from the community president? They can be quite strict about these things even if there are others already there.


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Not sure, I have asked the Estate Agent who has checked with the Owner. Who would the community president be? Is that like the Local Council or the Housing Association?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

First it all depends what you mean by "sky signal"...

Most of the Sky pay channels can be received in that area on an 80cm dish.

But non Sky pay channels, like BBC ITV C4 and Five will need a much larger dish, at least a 1.8m dish...maybe larger

And in a block, it is always best to ask permission from the community president before you do anything on communal areas.....


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

sat said:


> First it all depends what you mean by "sky signal"...


mostly the pay channels, in fact it is mostly that I don´t want to lose Access to the recorded programes on my box but otherwise it is mostly SkyAtlantic etc... rather than BBC (I'll worry about Dr. Who when it gets good again!) 

So who is the Community President I am hearing so much about? Is that someone who looks after just the block or is it more of a Town Council person? I will obviously get permission from whoever I need to get permission from just need to work out who. Would the roof of the house count as communal? The dish would most likely go on the roof of the property we are renting (It is the top three floors of a five story block) Obviously I will still try and get permission first as that is always easier than falling foul of authority or upsetting my new neighbours.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

You can always get a VPN service to "get" a UK IP address, and then you can use your Sky+HD box to connect to the likes of BBC iPlayer, ITVHub and All4, so rather than a big dish and watching those channels live, you can jusyt downlaod theprogrammes you want to watch instead.

The Community president is usually an apartment owner who "looks after things", and take charge of meetings, and arranges things like maintenance, cleaning, permissions etc for the building... sometime this can be an out of building person...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Evilbungle said:


> mostly the pay channels, in fact it is mostly that I don´t want to lose Access to the recorded programes on my box but otherwise it is mostly SkyAtlantic etc... rather than BBC (I'll worry about Dr. Who when it gets good again!)
> 
> So who is the Community President I am hearing so much about? Is that someone who looks after just the block or is it more of a Town Council person? I will obviously get permission from whoever I need to get permission from just need to work out who. Would the roof of the house count as communal? The dish would most likely go on the roof of the property we are renting (It is the top three floors of a five story block) Obviously I will still try and get permission first as that is always easier than falling foul of authority or upsetting my new neighbours.


Does anyone else have access to the roof? If not, then you're probably OK, unless the block is part of an urbanisation. As tenants though, check with your landlord.

Urbanisations & many apartment blocks will have a community of owners committee, although if the entire building is owned by one person/family (like the one I live in) it might not.


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

sat said:


> You can always get a VPN service to "get" a UK IP address, and then you can use your Sky+HD box to connect to the likes of BBC iPlayer, ITVHub and All4, so rather than a big dish and watching those channels live, you can jusyt downlaod theprogrammes you want to watch instead.


Cool, I had planned on setting up a VPN to get Netflix, but good to know I could use the Sky box to Access demand TV as well. 



sat said:


> The Community president is usually an apartment owner who "looks after things", and take charge of meetings, and arranges things like maintenance, cleaning, permissions etc for the building... sometime this can be an out of building person...


Great, Thank you. I will make sure that I find out who this is and get permission before anything gets put up.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Evilbungle said:


> Cool, I had planned on setting up a VPN to get Netflix, but good to know I could use the Sky box to Access demand TV as well.


Netflix are blocking VPN access....so dont be surprised if the VPN you choose does not work with Netflix


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Can I suggest that you check with your estate agent whether your rent includes community charges. In a well maintained block these could add a significant amount, say 70 euros a month to a 400 euros monthly rental.

Our development has 78 flats in 3 separate blocks. Owners are ipso facto community members, we hold a formal AGM and appoint the president, and two deputies who report to the owners. Everybody pays an agreed share for their flat and their underground parking space and then more for the communal areas and amenities such as the lift. 
Everybody also agrees to the development's rules such as pool opening times etc. The day to day running of the development and contract management is left to an appointed management company, but they regularly seek advice from the president.
The president, or a deputy, will intervene in cases of continued antisocial behaviour e.g. dogs barking on balconies all night for weeks at a time have been "moved on" as have tenants.
Whether you can install a satellite dish anywhere on the development will be down to the community of owners and the dish size could also be limited. If I was moving to another development this would be a showstopper and be something I'd need in writing before signing a contract.


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Just wanted to add an update in case someone finds the thread in the future and has the same problem. 

After a long a quite frustrating search I found a few installers and was able to get the Satallite installed and working - If you need an installer in Sitges or the local area DM me and I can pass on the details I found.

Thanks

EB


----------

